# [SOLVED] Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)



## Einer9286 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a TSSTCorp CD/DVDW TS-H652D ATA Device. I get a statement that the "device driver will not load (code 37)." According to Microsoft, the driver on my computer is the latest available. My CD/DVD device worked fine the last time used.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

Uninstall the drive from Device Manager and restart Windows.

After Windows restarts the drive will be reinstalled.

If still having problems remove the filters.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&fileid=103900


----------



## Einer9286 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

I tried to uninstall the drive and restart, but it did not work. I did find another driver for another device on device manager that also would not load, and the technique worked fine (I neglected to note which specific device it was.) I do not know how to "remove the filters." I have been unable to find any reference to them on my computer except in reference to those regarding media content. Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

Yeah..I posted the wrong link. Correct link below.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## Einer9286 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

I used the microsoft support link as recommended. The tests done indicate that all drivers and filters are correct and working properly, but that the drive itself does not work. I opened the case and reset all cables and connecters going into the drive. The tray opens and closes properly, so the device is getting power. I strongly suspect that the drive is faulty. Before replacing it, is there anything else I can or should do to confirm this suspicion before spending the money for a new one?

Thanks. You've been very helpful.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

Looks like it is time to replace it.


----------



## Einer9286 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

I bought a new external USB drive. It does not work either. Under "Device Status" on Device Manager I get the notation "Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this device (code 37)." This is identical to the notation I get for the original internal dvd drive. The computer knows the new device is there since it is listed on the device manager and it is getting power. Windows insists that the correct and most up to date drivers are installed. Uninstalling the driver and rebooting does no good. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

Did you run the Microsoft Fix it tool.

If so follow the steps to manually remove the filters (requires removing from registry)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## 1028saul (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

i have a rca mp3 player and it's telling me to insert disk into removable disk....can you help me


----------



## Einer9286 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

Code 37 Problem solved. Removing upper and lower filters worked, though figuring out how to do that took some doing.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Device Driver Will Not Load (Code 37)*

Glad you got it sorted.

You can mark this thread solved under thread tools at the top of this page.

@1028saul you need to start a new thread.


----------

